# A truly inspirational rat



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I just found this last night - a little baby ratty without both front legs. From what I gather she lost them after she was attacked (by what I don't know as I only just found the page).

Anyway she is a true inspiration and really shows what a determined ratty can be capable of - she can do pretty much everything her 4 legged friends do!! 

Enjoy

http://cottoncandyrat.blogspot.com.es/

https://www.facebook.com/CottonCandyTheSpecialRat


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

She was attacked by an adult male who escaped from his cage, he attacked they through the cage. I do not understand why happened because he is a very very good rat with people and rats, including with babies rats. 

Thanks for sharing ;D


----------



## glehman (Sep 27, 2012)

That has to be the most painfully cute rat I have ever seen in my life. It actually made me jerk when I saw your videos of her on your blog. Good lord, she puts humans I know to shame. Play on tiny one, play on.


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

She is an example of perseverance for us


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I follow Cotton Candy on facebook and on her blog! Such and inspiring rattie girl...and such a cutie too!


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

What a sweet sweet rat


Luna and Isis mom


----------



## SezSorkin (Jun 11, 2012)

Aww cute!


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

She's adorable, you've done a great job with her and I think it's amazing that she's thriving even with her disadvantages. She even seems to have a decent balance to her movements. 

It just goes to show how determined the will to live can make us.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

So cute! Her movements kind of remind me of a kangaroo and a duck. Its so great that she has adapted so well. 

How does she eat without her hands to hold and tear apart things?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Nuuuu cotton candy on Facebook? Hehe I follow her blogs allllll the time. Glad too see you here


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> How does she eat without her hands to hold and tear apart things?


She eats like a dog or a cat, in the floor. I try to help she with the hardest things, but she don´t like help haha (you can see this in her last video in the last update of the blog, she only want to run away with te pasta and eat alone)


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

I know a lot of amputees that would love this little survivor. I'm glad she's in good hands.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

How special. I could just cry. Beautiful.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww she is a truly amazing rat and since this thread started I have been getting more and more interested I her, I always think of this saying when I hear or see her 'those who make do with less, teach us the most' it has really interested many people and I think she is utterly amazing to live in the way she does.  thanks for starting up this thread  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

How inspiring! She is a real ambassador for perseverance and bravery. Its amazing how adaptive rats are. People tend to degrade them to adjusting to live in even dirty environments, when really, its amazing how they can adapt! Great job with her, and good will to both of you.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

I wanted to start this thread and share this as this little ratty really touched my heart, I admired her for what she has managed to achieve. It really goes to show how amazing rats can be.

I just want to say well done to emilyratties for caring for, nurturing and encouraging such an amazing little girl.

I hope you all continue to enjoy her updates - I know I will  *Cheers* to Cotton Candy!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I think everyone can learn from this rat, she is overcoming a disastrous occurrence, and like someone else said, many people just allow themselves to put up with whatever situations come their way and loose their importance in life, they sink into a dull lull of life and forget existence, this young rat could have done just the same, but instead she put all that aside and got on with it, she didn't just give up, she kept going and learnt to deal with her problem not just sit there hoping it would get better.

I have learnt a lot from this young rat and that even if something becomes difficult to keep going, you shouldn't ever give up. And thanks again for showing us all this rat  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Cstaar said:


> I just want to say well done to emilyratties for caring for, nurturing and encouraging such an amazing little girl.


Thank you very much!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

*waves at Emilly* Emilly made a post about Cotton Candy on another forum we frequent and the cries for having CC pts were deafening. Just cos they feel uncomfortable watching a rat with no front arms, doesn't mean the rat hates it's life eh.


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Today we have made a new video:


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Aww! I've seen her before! She's such a tough little soldier


----------

